# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل در نصب لاراول

## mehran788

سلام. خسته نباشید
من برای نصب لاراول نیاز پیدا کردم که php رو توی wamp server  به 5.6.31 ارتقا بدم.
تو این قسمت گیر کردم. تو سایت های فارسی که چیزی پیدا نکردم و تو سایت های انگلیسی هم چیزایی که گفته بودن رو انجام دادم ولی چراغم سبز نشد. لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

من تا الان کارایی که انجام دادم اینه:
1- نسخه فشرده php رو دانلود کردم و در مسیر bin/php یک پوشه به نام php5.6.31 ایجاد کردم و فایل ها رو داخل اون اکستراکت کردم.
2- فایل های php.ini و phpForAppache.ini و wampserver.conf رو به پوشه جدید کپی کردم.
3- در فایل های php.ini و phpForAppache تمام php5.5.12 ها رو به php5.6.31 تغییر دادم.

----------


## plague

نسخه جدید ومپ رو نصب کنید نسخه های 
5.6 و 7 رو دیفالت داره رو خودش (یا اینکه موقع نصب ازت میپرسه کدوم نصخه ها رو میخای نصب میکنه یادم نیست خیلی وقت پیش نصب کردم )
بعد از اون آیکن کوچیک پیش ساعت کامپیوتر رو منو کلیک کنید > VERSION < PHP

میتونید انتخاب کنید

----------


## Jergis

شما آخرین نسخه از wampp یا xampp رو دانلود و نصب کنید بعد این پست رو بخونید :

نصب لاراول در ویندوز

----------

